

Dropbox offers 1GB of extra space for people who try Mailbox - cool-RR
http://www.mailboxapp.com/appsms/

======
lkbm
Anyone whose tried both have any insights of the benefits of Mailbox over
Google Inbox? Since Inbox is newer, there seem to be plenty of articles
touting the new betterness, but not so much on why Mailbox is great.

